

Learn to Program with Python in 1.5 Hours - captaincid
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL82YdDfxhWsDJTq5f0Ae7M7yGcA26wevJ

======
inovica
I wasn't expecting much but these are quite good. I was looking for something
for my son (10 years old) so I'll pass these to him

